# how to push it along?



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I have three female reds (or so I think) and they look like they are goin to explode, and have looked like this for a few weeks now. my question is other then doing a big water change is there anything else I can do to help them along?


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

i don't see the problem here.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

supastylin said:


> i don't see the problem here.
> [snapback]1190391[/snapback]​


he wants to know how to induce or entise breeding. there is no problem.
whats your temp at? you could think about adding a breeding pad of some sort.
wes


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

oh, can't help you there. nike, hollywood, frank can help you on that.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ya whats your temp at? If its lower than 80 degrees Far. turn it up to 80 or 82. always works for me along with the weekly water change/gravel vac.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

temp is at 81f and I do water changes once or twice a week.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

You can try moving things around in the aquarium. That works for me sometimes. Mine breed right after I do the waterchange like clockwork. Good luck!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Piraya33 said:


> You can try moving things around in the aquarium. That works for me sometimes. Mine breed right after I do the waterchange like clockwork. Good luck!
> [snapback]1190836[/snapback]​


Yes mine also.


----------

